# The Ghost Car



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Pretty sweet ride.

_The 1939 Pontiac Deluxe Six "Ghost Car," first displayed at the New York World's Fair and later at the Smithsonian Institution, was sold Saturday for $308,000._

http://news.yahoo.com/one-kind-tran...RhaWQDBHBzdGNhdANob21lBHB0A3NlY3Rpb25z;_ylv=3


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

With a transparent car, the driver better be wearing pants when he goes out in public.


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

Is that a major concern for you Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LOL, Macabre, you bad boy!

A lady is always properly attired when appearing in public


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

And a gentleman never tells...


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

Naughty Naughty, Macabre!

that car is awesome!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Hope they don't try to drive through a wall.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

wonder how they get white replacement tires?


----------

